

Moscow’s iconic Shukhov tower to be dismantled - agrostis
http://calvertjournal.com/news/show/2168/moscow-iconic-shukhov-tower-to-be-dismantled

======
agrostis
Further links in English:

•
[http://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/19/towr-m19.html](http://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/03/19/towr-m19.html)

• [http://www.dezeen.com/2014/03/18/ando-koolhaas-kuma-
moscow-s...](http://www.dezeen.com/2014/03/18/ando-koolhaas-kuma-moscow-
shukhov-tower/)

• [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/moscow-shukhov-
tower](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/moscow-shukhov-tower)

